
The spread of misinformation online (paper, pdf) - xtacy
http://m.pnas.org/content/113/3/554.full.pdf
======
nabla9
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13459761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13459761)

------
SamImNot
Anybody who makes themselves an authority on what is or is not truth, has
taken a stab at freedom. It is always upto the the individual to decide for
HIM?HERself what is or is not truth. Any truth/misinformation judges are part
of compromising human freedom.

